

Uninitialized RAM is always Random: building a TRNG - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2015/06/29/true-random-number-generator-for-a-true-hacker/

======
szczys
Personally I would have thought that the RAM was _somewhat_ similar at each
power up. But Voja's research definitely proves me wrong.

I wonder how this would stand up to liquid nitrogen cooling to hold the bits
in RAM between resets? How much do you think one bit flipping affect the
randomness?

